# When I feel sad, I....



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

When you feel down and sad, what do you do to cheer yourself up?

I went on a drive on the highway while singing (rapping?) to one of my favorite bands. They have positive lyrics that are encouraging to my morale.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

i cut myself. lol

just kidding..

when i'm sad. i listen to music. which makes me more sad. but theres nothing else i can do;


----------



## marenubium87 (Jan 11, 2009)

Today I was feeling ****ty, and I went for a run. Being in atrocious physical shape, it was more walking than running, but... it still felt good.


----------



## snowfly (Dec 14, 2008)

look at old things like pictures, home videos, journals. It doesn't really make me feel better but it takes my mind off things


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

snowfly said:


> look at old things like pictures, home videos, journals. It doesn't really make me feel better but it takes my mind off things


Oh man, I do this sort of thing all the time. Nostalgia is easy to get lost in for a while. I'll also sometimes turn back to old songs from years back.


----------



## digitalangel (Jan 15, 2009)

Do the driving with music thing. Or head to the big city and take pictures.


----------



## Dreamer'sHideaway (Jan 8, 2009)

Its been said here:
-looking at old photos
-listening to upbeat music (generally i turn to sad music when i feel sad, and i enjoy the beauty of painful dark lyrics) but occasionally i can handle some upbeat pop
-going for a run, or a bike ride


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

i starve myself


----------



## IDK (Jan 16, 2009)

Pump Iron


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't feel sad. I feel nothing.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Dreamer'sHideaway said:


> Its been said here:
> -looking at old photos
> -listening to upbeat music (generally i turn to sad music when i feel sad, and i enjoy the beauty of painful dark lyrics) but occasionally i can handle some upbeat pop
> -going for a run, or a bike ride


haha i read that as Social Anxiety Disorder music


----------



## Frosting (Jul 31, 2008)

go do something that makes me feel like I'm overcoming SA


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

I like some of the post.

I like to exercise too. Mostly cardio training. I imagine I am rocky. I am imagine the pain i suffer from and instead push hard (during exercise) to make me forget about the pain I had (some incident).

Then the outcome of exercise is better fitness, less pain, the frustration of that pain is gone because I concentrated it away.

So exercise does wonders to depression.

I would recommend it.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I start counting my blessings. starting with clean drinking water and working my way up.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I sing deliriously and pretend that everything isn't falling apart.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Listen to my favourite music, do something creative (writing, for example), go for a walk...anything productive really to drag myself out of "Life Sucks" mode.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

When I'm sad, I remind myself that life doesn't last forever, and nothing matters as much as I sometimes think it does. It cures my sadness by turning it into apathy, which is much less painful.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I od ,

Kidding, umm visit the fam or friends.

Make plans for the weekend so i have something to look forward to i guess.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

games..only thing that can grab my attention. even if there was a nuclear holocaust, put a game in front of me and id get completely lost in it

or guitar


----------



## EmilyFay (Jan 23, 2009)

I listen to the band LIVE...their music always makes me feel good


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

I am liking this song right now:


----------



## Eugenie (Feb 17, 2009)

If it's just general world-weariness I get under the covers with trashy tv, a glass of wine and much junk food and/or buy something frivolous. If its worse than that, then I listen to Elliott Smith and CRY! 

Oh, and I definitely agree with Sylvia Plath: "There must be quite a few things that a hot bath won't cure, but I don't know many of them."


----------



## Beautifulflower87 (Feb 12, 2009)

sing, listen to music, read scriptures, etc.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

Beautifulflower87 said:


> sing, listen to music, read scriptures, etc.


same here and talk to someone


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

I read quotes by Twain, Wilde, Shaw, etc. Their wit always cheers me up, somewhat at least.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Go for a hike(preferably in a place without people). I go kayaking sometimes, but it is much more work to get prepared than hiking.


----------



## xephemiance (Feb 14, 2009)

laura024 said:


> I sing deliriously and pretend that everything isn't falling apart.


Totally this.


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_I go to the beach in the summer and take in the scenery... If it is the winter, like what I am going through right now... I just drink, take pills, sleep, and just "exist"... I definately have that seasonal affective disorder in addition to everything else... _


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Driving around listening to music also seems to work for me


----------

